# Porcelain box



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ever see a solid porcelain box before?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Is that K &T? Or old romex (doesn't look fat enough for that)
I've never seen a porcelain box before.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No, never saw the likes of such. Neat. :thumbup: 

I've seen a Bakelite box that could have been a twin to that one, though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That is old NM cable.
This was in a tiny hunting cabin in the woods on the other side of town. That is before they built a small house around it. Amazing what some folks will try and save.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a 4-circuit porcelain panel no main open (no back box) can not locate it from my last move (16 years ago).


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Great to be reminded of them . As an apprentice I got great delight from hitting these old porcelain accessories with a hammer during refits.Now that I am older if I ever did come across one once again it would be removed with a tad more gentility

Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We use to call that cable 2-conductor rag wire. No ground impregnated cloth covering


----------

